# CigarFest 2011 - April 30th @ Split Rock Resort



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

I just wondering how many of you S/BOTL are going this year. I got a VIH ticket and we'll have a group of us comin' up from the West Point / Newburgh, NY area as always....... :ss

CIGARfest 2011 - Events, tickets, directions, cigars


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Want to definitely go, but it's not looking good for the cigar nut auction....My cap is $200 per ticket, and I'm already at 190....  I put myself on the wait list, but doubtful that will work out.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

My group of 4 is hanging in there. Missed the tickets at 5:01am. Me, G-Man, Bopmachine and Pantomime Horse are hoping to all be able to get together smoke some cigars because this is goign to be an international gig. Bop and Pantomime Horse are from the UK


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stogieman said:


> I just wondering how many of you S/BOTL are going this year. I got a VIH ticket and we'll have a group of us comin' up from the West Point / Newburgh, NY area as always....... :ss
> 
> CIGARfest 2011 - Events, tickets, directions, cigars


A friend and myself will be there...also got VIH tickets. We will be heading our from Claremont New Hampshire around 5 AM that morning and doing one overnight then back home on Sunday. Can't wait, should be a hell of a time. Would have loved to do the weekend, but it is tough with 2 year old twin boys at home...gotta make a little time for them too!


----------



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

A group of 4 of us got our VIH tickets and will be making the trip down from MA/RI. Leaving around 5am Friday morning. Hitting up the Perdomo event at the superstore then the Rocky Party Friday night. The Fest on Saturday and the after party at night. Making the trip home on Sunday. 

See you there


----------



## maximusonu (Feb 12, 2011)

My Buddy and I will be making our third trip this year to Splitrock. We golf Friday then hit the AJ Fernandez event and then hop over to Rockys event to see him play drums at his event at Benchwarmers. I got 2 extra tix this year so post back if anyones interested. They are gen admission but worth it none the less. Great time!


----------



## Willandhiskilt (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll be there in my kilt for the 3rd year in a row


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

60 days and counting, yeah baby....... :woohoo:


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

maximusonu said:


> My Buddy and I will be making our third trip this year to Splitrock. We golf Friday then hit the AJ Fernandez event and then hop over to Rockys event to see him play drums at his event at Benchwarmers. I got 2 extra tix this year so post back if anyones interested. They are gen admission but worth it none the less. Great time!


I would be interested in those 2 tickets. Please let me know, and Thanks-Tony


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stogieman said:


> 60 days and counting, yeah baby....... :woohoo:


58 days...we are UNDER 2 months left! AND only 37 work days left!!
:cheer2::bounce::cheer2::bounce::cheer2::bounce:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

48 days and counting........ 

CIGARfest 2011 - Events, tickets, directions, cigars


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stogieman said:


> 48 days and counting........
> 
> CIGARfest 2011 - Events, tickets, directions, cigars


*CAN*

*NOT*

*WAIT!!*
:bowdown:​


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll be there this year. Look for me at the Studio Tobac booth.


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

has anyone seen tickets for sale?? I would LOVE to go, but was stupid in assuming I'd be able to find tickets


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

nova69400 said:


> has anyone seen tickets for sale?? I would LOVE to go, but was stupid in assuming I'd be able to find tickets


Good luck with that man...the online sale was sold out in 7 minutes and the Auction is now over. I am sure that you could probably find tickets but you will be paying out your nose for them....just checked eBay and there was nothing on there...going to be a tough find bro, but good luck!


----------



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

nova69400 said:


> has anyone seen tickets for sale?? I would LOVE to go, but was stupid in assuming I'd be able to find tickets


I just had a friend bail so I have 1 VIH ticket, 1 XL shirt , and a visor up for grabs. Just looking to get what I paid for them. $200 plus shipping. Package only not looking to sell anything individually. Shoot me an email if interested 
Firebuff612 at gmail dot com


----------



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

The Bear said:


> I just had a friend bail so I have 1 VIH ticket, 1 XL shirt , and a visor up for grabs. Just looking to get what I paid for them. $200 plus shipping. Package only not looking to sell anything individually. Shoot me an email if interested
> Firebuff612 at gmail dot com


Wow, the lack of response to this is surprising. The ticket, shirt and visor is now on eBay.


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm shocked.. This is a great event.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

6 weeks and this party will be kickin'........ :bounce:


----------



## Jimmie The Mum (Nov 24, 2007)

Studio Tabac is doing an event at the Atlantic Lounge in PA the night before so I'm heading up Thuesday.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

No words required:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Very cool Tony, we are 4 weeks away from herfin' now....... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

3 weeks from today we will be pulling into Split Rock Resort, woooooo hoooooo....... :bounce:


----------



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

If anyone has a VIH ticket they can't use, I'm looking to buy.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Kypt said:


> If anyone has a VIH ticket they can't use, I'm looking to buy.


 did you contact The Bear he listed one further up this page


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

2 weeks and counting...... :bounce:


----------



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

txemtp69 said:


> did you contact The Bear he listed one further up this page


Yes, it's gone.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

If you want to go just show up a couple hrs before the event. I guarantee you'll see more than a few fellas trying to unload an extra ticket.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have requested and have been granted Friday 4/29 off. Chris (Pantomimehorse) will be flying into Philly on Wed 4/27, I will be meeting him at Holt's in Center City (1520 Walnut St I believe) on Thrs evening after work. G-Man and Chris will be at my place Friday morning. And Bopmachines travel plans are not finalized yet, but we are anticipating all riding to the event to partake in a few Friday events and then on to CigarFest at 10:30am on Sat......look forward to seeing a bunch up there.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

1 week and we're rollin', wooooooo hooooooo............. :woohoo:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stogieman said:


> 1 week and we're rollin', wooooooo hooooooo............. :woohoo:


Can not wait!!!


----------



## jazzbass12 (Apr 23, 2011)

Heading down Thursday from Boston. This is my 2nd year.
Last year was a blast.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

4 more work days until the party gets started........the bonus, helping a couple of Brits avoid the wedding........what wedding? LOL


5point0 said:


> No words required:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

This time tomorrow, we should be half way to Lake Harmony, yeah baby........ :woohoo:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stogieman said:


> This time tomorrow, we should be half way to Lake Harmony, yeah baby........ :woohoo:


 Saturday morning for us....10:00 and we will be only 1 hour away!


----------



## jazzbass12 (Apr 23, 2011)

The Bear said:


> A group of 4 of us got our VIH tickets and will be making the trip down from MA/RI. Leaving around 5am Friday morning. Hitting up the Perdomo event at the superstore then the Rocky Party Friday night. The Fest on Saturday and the after party at night. Making the trip home on Sunday.
> 
> See you there


Hey Bear,
Im heading down in an hour from Boston...See you at the Perdoma event or Rocky. Maybe we can have a smoke or drink...Im the tall guy with the New England accent..
Have a safe trip...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well Chris landed last night, Bopmachine is in transit......I am meeting Chris at Holts tonight at 5:30, I will be the stud in the black hawiain shirt with yellow-orange flowers

Then Bop will pick Chris up at his motel and head to my place....G-Man will be at my place about 9am and then we will all pile into G-Man's Hummer and head up....planning on doing all of the events tomorrow at CI.....both stores.........later and peace ot:kev::boom:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Headin' out around 9 this morning and should be up at Split Rock around noon. See all you knuckle heads up there....... arty:


----------



## jazzbass12 (Apr 23, 2011)

Last nights CAO Event was kind of cool. Didn't meet Franco Harris. Could of but, line was too long. Lots of folks there and good time. 
Today is Olivia down town store then Perdoma event., In between gonna hit the Martin Guitar Factory.
Of course Rocky Patel cookout tonight.
See ya all there....


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Had a great time.....I highly suggest that you go to this thing next year...unless you miss out on the buying opportunity.......Im going right to the auction line if I go next year........in earley, not near as crowded.......

To the friends I went with..G-Man, Bop and Panotmime horse....awesome

To the friends that I made there (surprising as I am very very shy around people that I dont know).....Kinglish, Bruno, Chad and Ryan.......

And to Johnny (I think) who, while waiting for the shuttle, and with 3 or 4 other guys, laughed our asses off at some guy puking in the flowers while sitting in a chair int he lobby

Remember this izza:izza:izza:izza:izza:izza:izza:izza:izza:izza:izza:


----------

